# The Mythological/Fantasy journey



## aredhel (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Guys!

When I first introduced myself, I didn't mention where I'm from. Well, it's a pleasure -again- to meet you and I'm from Brazil.
So, I have two fishes with me, they're called Thor (red half-moon) and Mercury (I still don't know, maybe he is a half-moon blue-ish with black). I also had Merlin (blue-ish rosetail) and I bought all of them in a pet shop.









*This is Merlin*









*This is Thor*









*and last but not least, Mercury. (Sorry for the bad picture, he's so dark :shake:*​
Well, I think the hard story starts here. Unfortunately, here in Brazil, more specific, Rio de Janeiro, betta fishes are pretty popular, but you won't find a petshop (at least, in my neighborhood) that put these fishes in a reasonable aquarium, so it's commun buy them already sick, tired, etc.

That's was the case of Merlin. I bought him and he was so small, in a terrible condition.
I took care of him and Thor, they both grew stronger, but Merlin was already infected with tuberculosis, so he didn't resist.

Now I have another fish, called Mercury (Mercúrio in my native language), that is a strong blue with black. He's with me about 3 days, but I'm really in love with this little guy, and I'm still giving all of my love to Thor too. 

Stay tunned to more, I'll try to update this as much as I can


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Goodness gracious, your fish are stunning. Mercurio is such a strong name...he will do well with you, I'm sure!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Aww. Sorry about Merlin. Your other boys are gorgeous, though!


----------



## aredhel (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you, guys! 

And hrutan, thank you so much for being so considerate and calling Mercurio by his 'original' name :mrgreen:

Mercúrio ate better today, he already knows the time that I'll give them food.
Thor is like always, dancing and waiting for me to wake up to feed him!


----------



## aredhel (Jul 9, 2014)

Now I have some good pictures, finally!

Mercúrio is doing just fine, and I bought a new friend, Hercules!

*









Hercules ~ 







*​
He's still scared, but I'm going to work this out 

and some Thor too, being lazy and waiting for his food


----------



## aredhel (Jul 9, 2014)

By now Hercules is almost a week together with me, although I'm still working with him things here. He's stills a little scared of me whenever I'm getting too close, but looks like he loves fighting with bigger fishes (like Thor and Mercury)

I'm still confused about what type of betta is Hercules. Maybe he's a dwarf, cause he's such a tiny cutie thing <3.

Thor is getting bigger! I don't think he's a half giant or a giant itself, but he's growing a little and this makes me so happy! Him and Mercury are always hungry, I feed them 2 per day, but wth guys, why so hungry? lol :lol:


----------

